# Rossi quality ?



## Todd75

I have searched this forum and found that Rossi's are kind of looked down upon. I was curious about what Rossi owners, past or present, have had problems with, specifically. I was looking at a Rossi 461 2" .357 for around $250 as a first revolver to add to my autos. 


Thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck

I think U needa buy a better quality. I think they are a step below Taurus, and I personally wouldn't buy a Taurus revolver. Get either a S&W or a Ruger - U will be happier. DOn't skrimp and then get a gun that can give U some problems. Many cheap revolvers have timing problems with the cylinders locking up or not alighning w/ the barrel.


----------



## Baldy

Carried and shot revolvers for 45yrs. Save a little longer, and get something that will last your life time. S&W, Ruger, and if you hit the Lottery Colts. Any one of them your kids and grandkids will enjoy too. Good Luck.


----------



## hberttmank

I have to agree that the Rossi revolvers don't compare to a Ruger or Smith. But, I have owned a Rossi 38 snub nose for the last 11 years and have had no problems at all with it. It is built just like a J-frame S&W so it was easy to take apart and polish up. I only have about $125 in it, so it makes a great truck gun and is surprisingly accurate for it's size. I would not pay a lot of money for one, but if you can get into one for the right price, don't over look it.


----------



## SuckLead

I have to agree. The Rossi is not made very well, in my opinion. I shot one a few months ago and it was not accurate, nor was it reliable. The cylander kept locking up on this gun. You will also notice, if you inspect one, that there is a lot of wiggle in the cylander where there is none even in the Taurus. Take one, cock it, and then play with the cylander, you'll see a lot of wiggle there. 

Rugers are excellent revlovers, so my advise is as above... save a little longer and get a gun worth spending the money on.


----------



## L8models

SuckLead said:


> I have to agree. The Rossi is not made very well, in my opinion. I shot one a few months ago and it was not accurate, nor was it reliable. The cylander kept locking up on this gun. You will also notice, if you inspect one, that there is a lot of wiggle in the cylander where there is none even in the Taurus. Take one, cock it, and then play with the cylander, you'll see a lot of wiggle there.
> 
> Rugers are excellent revlovers, so my advise is as above... save a little longer and get a gun worth spending the money on.


I have to disagree somewhat. I had the oportunity to shoot a Rossi .38 special over a period of a few months. This gun is atleast 10-15 years old. I was surprised at how good it shot and its accuracy. I never noticed any play in the cylinder gap. But like I said, I only shot a couple boxes of ammo.


----------



## SuckLead

We sell Rossi where I work, and so far every new one to come in has a lot of play in the cylander. We all went to town on the Rossi one of our co-workers owns and we all had the same experience and opinion. Personally, I won't even give them a second look.


----------



## Baldy

If you want to buy one, load it, and throw it in your glove box. Well that's up to you. If you ever need it I hope it don't lock up on ya. I hope also that it hits POA.That's asking a lot. Bet it won't. Take it to the range and practice with it a lot, and it will shake loose. You can bet on that if your shooting full house .357s. For another $150 you can get a Ruger SP-101. Does all the above the right way, and built like a tank.


----------



## DennyCrane

:smt078 :smt078 

Don't throw away your money.


----------



## Peacemaker

Nothing wrong with Rossi, Taurus owns them now. I am very happy with the 2 snubbies that I own.


----------



## Theprofessor

+1 the above post. Taurus owns them now. Good made gun "NOW"


----------



## BULLMACK45

*Rossi*



hberttmank said:


> I have to agree that the Rossi revolvers don't compare to a Ruger or Smith. But, I have owned a Rossi 38 snub nose for the last 11 years and have had no problems at all with it. It is built just like a J-frame S&W so it was easy to take apart and polish up. I only have about $125 in it, so it makes a great truck gun and is surprisingly accurate for it's size. I would not pay a lot of money for one, but if you can get into one for the right price, don't over look it.


( That's just like my Rossi, I agree with you. This one will never be for sale. The only thing is I can't get to group less than 4" at 100 yards.That's a joke.) Bullmack45


----------



## tncruzin

I own a Rossi 38 special that I've had since the late 1970's. I don't shoot a lot but have *never* had a problem of any kind with the gun. I recently used it to qualify for a handgun carry permit and found it to be pretty accurate. Keep in mind that almost all gun sights are adjustable. A S&W with the sights out of adjustment is not going to be accurate either. That doesn't make it a bad gun.


----------



## old fart ky.

i don't own a rossi but i have a 605 taurus, and a friend i shoot with has got a rossi 357. we have put about 500 rds. thru them since we got them, they are still tight and are more accurate than i expected. no failure's in either, the 605 is finished a little nicer but it was also $50 more.


----------



## CharlieW

*Rossi Quality*

I have two Rossi snubby .357 revolvers -- a stainless 46202 and a blued 46102. The stainless gun was bought off the internet and has been perfectly reliable and quite accurate. Nice trigger as well.

The blued gun was bought new, and has never worked properly; it would lock up after a couple of shots. It just came back from Taurus -- they had it for two weeks and it came back "Adjusted" Seems to cycle well now when dry-fired; we will see how it does at the range.

So, my experience so far is mixed -- like many inexpensive pistols, if you get a good one, you will probably like it a lot. Otherwise, you will probably curse it.


----------



## EliWolfe

CharlieW;229403EDIT So said:


> Exactly! A lesson no doubt learned the hard way. Avoiding low quality firearms is a good thing, and a must if they are to be used for self defense.
> Eli


----------



## rachilders

hberttmank said:


> I have to agree that the Rossi revolvers don't compare to a Ruger or Smith. But, I have owned a Rossi 38 snub nose for the last 11 years and have had no problems at all with it. It is built just like a J-frame S&W so it was easy to take apart and polish up. I only have about $125 in it, so it makes a great truck gun and is surprisingly accurate for it's size. I would not pay a lot of money for one, but if you can get into one for the right price, don't over look it.


I agree. :smt023

You may have also noticed that the posters (like myself) who own Rossi guns made prior to the Taurus takeover are happy with them, while new gun owners seem to feel exactly the opposite. I've owned numerous Rossi revolvers over the past 20+ years. The older guns are *VERY* well made, accurate and I've never had any problems. However, the guns that are being made after the purchase of Rossi by Taurus are definately inferior in fit & finsh to the older guns. I purchased a newer Rossi about two years ago and the difference between it and my older guns is obvious. The new guns are essentially a downgraded Taurus. Too bad since Rossi was a well made gun at a very reasonable price. BTW, I sold the newer revolver about 6 months later at a loss, but consider it money well spent. OTOH you'll only get my older Rossi's when you can pull one from my cold, dead fingers!

If you can find an older Rossi get it, otherwise I would consider something else if it were me instead of you.


----------



## adjohns3

Todd75 said:


> I have searched this forum and found that Rossi's are kind of looked down upon. I was curious about what Rossi owners, past or present, have had problems with, specifically. I was looking at a Rossi 461 2" .357 for around $250 as a first revolver to add to my autos.
> 
> Thanks.


My experience with Rossi .357 and .38 all good. I have found them to be a great value in the gun marketplace. Lots of choices we could make. If you can afford a slightly better Ruger or SW, then go for it. If you have to get the lesser priced Rossi, it's not the end of the world.
In the end you have to ask yourself...is the gun I am buying worth betting my life on?? You will know what to do when you can comfortably answer that.


----------



## tommy62

Theprofessor said:


> +1 the above post. Taurus owns them now. Good made gun "NOW"


 +2 on being a decent gun.


----------



## nfafan

OK, please help me make sure I understand the final analysis in this thread; old Rossi's bad, post-Taurus-acquisition Rossi's good?? 

Just want to be sure as I'll be in the market soon for an inexpensive .22LR plinker either in revolver - which could be a Rossi or Charter or HR or ??, or a PPK-klone better than the Erma RX22 I currently have.


----------



## VampyreDark

*ok, ok*

So here is my input. I had to register because I wanted to reply to this so bad! I just bought a Rossi 357 4in blued and soon as I picked it up at the dealer, I took it to the range the next day. Before the range, I noticed there was some slight play in the cylinder so I called the gunsmith at the dealer to ask about it. He said it was normal for Rossi. As long as it does not spit led and aligns correctly - No Problem.

I put about 200 rounds through it at the range; all 357 ammo FMJ Fiocchi (not sure how to spell the brand) brand. Never once did it spit, lock up, miss fire, etc.... Moreover, it was very accurate. The gun looks very nice. The only draw back, other than the minimal cylinder play, is this bump under the grips on the left side of it. I think it is the screw protruding, or it is just a bump for your fingers... Either way, it feels nice in my hand; a perfect fit for smaller hands.

I would buy it, I hope this helps. Taurus makes them now and the warranty is nice.

A satisfied Rossi owner,
Mike


----------



## berettatoter

I'd consider one if that means anything. I believe Rossi has had its issues in the past no doubt, but I also think Taurus is doing a better job with them as of late.


----------



## 870ShellShucker

I have a Stainless Rossi Model 88 .38 Special with a 2" Barrel and a factory Black Rubber Grip with Finger Grooves that I purchased back in 1998. It's "very" comfortable in the hand, and it looks sharp too. It's never failed me, either DA or SA. Prior to that, I had one with a 4" Barrel that I used to qualify at the Jackson, MS police dept. pistol range. I shot a 99 out of 100 with it, at 10 yards and 25 yards.


----------



## karenmcg

Has anyone had problems with a Rossi .38 special blowing up? I had this happen to me this weekend while target shooting at the range. We had put about 30 rounds through it that afternoon with no problems. The cylinder blew apart and the top rail has deformed. The sight blew back and hit me in the lip, but fortunately no other injuries. The bottom half of the cylinder is still in the frame but will not move. We purchased it used so don't know how much it had been used previously.


----------



## paratrooper

Rossi is about one step above a closed fist and a rabbit punch. 

Don't have any idea as to where some of you think that their quality has improved.


----------



## Shipwreck

paratrooper said:


> Rossi is about one step above a closed fist and a rabbit punch.
> 
> Don't have any idea as to where some of you think that their quality has improved.


:smt023:smt023:smt023:smt023


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

I can't address the quality of any handguns made by Taurus, or Rossi. There is a reason.
I never considered buying either brand based on "reported problems". And, I'm not really a "revolver guy".

For my revolvers, I have a S&W 642 Airweight Centennial snubby with Crimson Trace laser grips.
And, a Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan 2 1/2" barrel snubby in .454 Casull for mountain hiking.
Neither has ever had any problem, of any sort.

And, a single-action Italian Pietta 1873 Colt Clone in .45 Long Colt. Nice gun, just for fun. 
It has never failed. And it is quite nicely made. 

My criteria is simple. When I buy a gun, I intend to keep it until my kids sell it at my estate sale.

So, why skimp on a few dollars ? If necessary, just "wait a while". YMMV. :smt1099

Oops, I forgot. I've got an Italian replica 1858 Remington black powder cap & ball revolver too.
It's nicely done also. I ought to shoot it more, but cleaning it is a P in the A. :mrgreen:


----------



## Huskybiker

I have both a Taurus 85CH and a Rossi 462. Both guns function fine. I put a Wolf Spring kit in the Rossi, and the trigger is as good as any revolver I have fired. In single action, the trigger pull is almost scary.


----------



## paratrooper

Last summer, my elderly father gave me a new Rossi with a 4" bbl. He also gave me a lightly used Spesco with a 4" bbl. Both were blue 5-shots chambered in .38 Special.

He couldn't remember how or where he got them. I gave the new one to my younger brother and gave him the precautionary warning about fit, quality and reliability. I told him to make sure that it fires okay and such. 

The used Spesco, I gave to a friend who's taking an engraving class and needed a suitable project to practice on. He's a very experienced knife maker and is in the process of making me a one-of-a-kind large Bowie Knife. I gave him the Spesco last October. He's slow making the knives, but turns out a beautiful product.


----------



## 45tex

Just returned from the range with a New Rossi 46103 .357 3" barrel. Went thinking this would probably be a bad session. Fired .38 RNL, .38+P FMJ, and 12 rounds of .357 The little gun ate it up and asked for more. Took this gun in trade. I'm keeping it. I can tell I'm aging cause the .357 was just short of hurting my hand. It throbbed for about an hour. Am cleaning it up and it looks fine. Looking forward to some more range time.


----------



## Donn

Don't know about now, back in the day the big knock on Rossi and some other foreign brands was the steel they used. They couldn't get the high quality available to Colt, S&W, and Ruger. What I do know is, a friend has a Taurus 357 snubbie. He had less than 100 rds of 38spl thru it when the cylinder fell out in his hand. Taurus customer service made it right, but that was enough for me. I'll spend a little more for a Ruger or Smith.


----------



## Charliefox

I've owned a number of Rossi revolvers over the years. The last one was a stainless steel Model 88 that I carried occassionally for backup. I shot the heck out of that gun over s two year period using whatever .38 ammunition the armory had available (both range and duty, do a lot of 158 gr. SWC and 158 +P SWCHP). When I handed it down to my son it was as tight as the day I bought it. I've always had positive results with both my Rossi and Taurus guns. I'm sorry your experience wasn't the same.


----------



## Ksgunner

I have a Rossi .357 3" blued in very nice shape that I got in trade a while back. Been to the range a coupla times with no issues. Not my EDC but still not a bad weapon so far..


----------



## 45tex

Have the .357 mentioned above. Have added a .38. They are both newer Taurus made Rossi guns. Have had the time to fire 300-400 rounds out of each since last post. To be honest, only about 100 of them were magnums. Both perform flawlessly. Been told if you dry fire them 20 times fast they will lock up, I call BS on that. Been told they have unfinished parts inside that will break and hang up, I call BS on that too. Just for grins I took the .38 down to parts. All were finished well and the fit was fine. I own S&W's and a Ruger that look and function no better than my Rossi's. I bought them cause they were such a good deal. Now I trust them as well. Kind of a nice feeling to have a couple wheel guns that didn't cost so much that I don't want to shoot them. And if I somehow wear the Rossi's out in 20 years or so, well I don't have much invested. Strange thing also, I am a Taurus hater from way back. I may have to eat some crow on those opinions. If you can't hit where you aim in a reasonable distance for a short barreled weapon, you perhaps don't know how to shoot a fixed sight revolver. Its an old school thing.


----------



## HighlandLofts

About twelve years ago when I was working I'dstop by a pawnshop on the way home from work two or three timesa week and check out the newgunsthey got in. They had a pawned Rossi (Pre Taurus) 971 stainless 357mag with the compensator for a couple hundred bucks. I bought that along with a bunch of other guns over a span of a few years. It sat in the gun cabinet for several years along with a majority of the guns I bought.
I took it out shooting one day and loved how it felt in my hand and how well I could hit targets. I old a bunch of guns here recently, but kept this Rossi. I've shoot this handgun a lot and it's just as tight andaccurate nowas it was the day I bought it and I bought this gun used, so who knows how much it was shot before I bought it. I carry this revolver a lot and like it just as much as my S&W642 Airweight, S&W 632 -327 Federal Mag, Ruger SP101 - 327 Fed.Mag, Ruger GP100 - 327 Fed.Mag and my Ruger GP100 - 357 Mag. These are my revolver carry guns, I have several other revolvers for target shooting and hunting and a few high end 1911s and a Kahr PM9. 
I'd trust this Rossi just as much as any of the other guns I carry. I see this for sale at gun shows and on the auction sights for around the $400 mark, More then I'd pay for it when you can get a nice used GP100 or a SP101 for another $50. 
The shooting range got one in on a trade and sold it for $259, I stop by there about oncea week. I did my weekly stop and Andy told me he just got a Rossi like mine in on a trade a couple of days ago and sold it yesterday. For $259 I'd be all over it. If I ever see another 971 with the comensator for around $275 I'll by it in a heart beat. 

All of my handguns are stainless except three, my Kahr PM9, My T/C Contender and the S&W 632 - 327 Fed. Mag has a Blued Frame and Stainless Cylinder & Barrel. 

I've got less the $500 in each of the handguns I have. My Ruger Redhawk 44 Mag was $499, the rest were less then that. I go to three or four gun showsa month and his three to five pawn shops a week. The buys are out there if you look around and wait until the buys appear. I do my gun circut to BS with the people mainly and if I see a good buy, I buy it.


----------



## BIGDAVE54

I bought a new Rossi in a .44 mag with 2 in. barrel at a nationwide big box sporting goods store this past year. I have about 100 rds. through it in .44 mag hollow points. So far it has done great.


----------



## Clerk

Todd75 said:


> I have searched this forum and found that Rossi's are kind of looked down upon. I was curious about what Rossi owners, past or present, have had problems with, specifically. I was looking at a Rossi 461 2" .357 for around $250 as a first revolver to add to my autos.
> 
> Thanks.


Todd,

My Rossi in stainless steel has been rock solid from day one in 38 special. It appears to be quality finished as well.


----------



## CW

Reviewing this thread it looks like Old Rossi before Taurus buyout are good. New Rossi seem questionable.

Many years ago I bought a Rossi 515, 22 mag. A pretty, stainless, J frame-copy revolver that has functioned reliably and accurate to this day.

I suspect any gun maker can get it right now and then, and aside form a broken rear sight blade(plastic) I never had to take Rossi up on the life-time warranty.
But that warranty expired when Rossi's life ended and what was left was sucked up into Taurus. And as you've likely read, it appears many more have had bad experiences with Taurus than good.

Do you really want a Rossi? Well I guess if the price is right and you get to try it out, go for it. You may luck out like many others and get something really nice for no too many $$$.

BUT,

Before you do, consider:

Ruger has been making great - economical firearms for years. They back up what they sell, and even used, Rugers maintain a faithful following.
And of course S&W revolvers appear now and then on the used market in which their reliability has kept even the used prices a little higher than I would expect.

Dan Wesson and Colt may be the Cadillacs, but typically you still get 6 shots.


And that is where you make your decision. Who's Six is gonna cover Mine the best?

I made a choice years ago and did ok, but if I was to make it again, Ruger's handiwork would top my list ... for the limited money I have.


----------



## specgrade

Nevermind....


----------



## BigHead

I had a Rossi .38 snub, and it was a decent gun; I fired 125 grain +P NyClads through it, with no problems. 
But Rossi is considered second rate by most of the gun world.
I don't care, it worked fine, and I have seen the same attitude with Taurus. They are considered second rate brands, but they are worth having.


----------



## Bisley

I was just looking at some prices, and it appears that the Rossi revolvers cost about half what a Ruger GP-100 costs. If that is true, I would still save up for the Ruger, but I will say that if you get a Rossi that is fully functioning, it is probably half as good as a Ruger.


----------



## OuttaPhilly

I have had no problems with my Rossi .357, and I have run a couple thousand rounds through it, both .357 and 38 Special. I have much nicer revolvers, but this one has never given me a bit of trouble. The sights are spot on. It is study, and it is serviceable. I won't confuse it with my S&W, but I won't toss it on the junk heap either. For the price, it is a good gun.


----------



## win231

I'd think about this: A reliable gun costs money to make - materials cost, proper heat treating costs, machining costs, testing costs, etc. If a gun is cheap, there's a reason for it. The phrase "You get what you pay for" especially applies to firearms.

After you've paid for a poor-quality gun & experienced the frustration of trying to get it repaired, you'll say to yourself: "I could have applied this money to a decent gun that I'll probably end up with anyway...the cheap came out expensive."


----------



## Clerk

Peacemaker said:


> Nothing wrong with Rossi, Taurus owns them now. I am very happy with the 2 snubbies that I own.


Yes that's true! I have one revolver that's has the Rossi name on the barrel but on the frame it says it's made by Taurus. Mine are not rated for plus P but that's still OK cuz mine appear to be well made and have fantastic trigger pulls without having any gun smith work done on them.

Clerk


----------



## Wayne75

rachilders said:


> I agree. :smt023
> 
> You may have also noticed that the posters (like myself) who own Rossi guns made prior to the Taurus takeover are happy with them, while new gun owners seem to feel exactly the opposite. I've owned numerous Rossi revolvers over the past 20+ years. The older guns are *VERY* well made, accurate and I've never had any problems. However, the guns that are being made after the purchase of Rossi by Taurus are definately inferior in fit & finsh to the older guns. I purchased a newer Rossi about two years ago and the difference between it and my older guns is obvious. The new guns are essentially a downgraded Taurus. Too bad since Rossi was a well made gun at a very reasonable price. BTW, I sold the newer revolver about 6 months later at a loss, but consider it money well spent. OTOH you'll only get my older Rossi's when you can pull one from my cold, dead fingers!
> 
> If you can find an older Rossi get it, otherwise I would consider something else if it were me instead of you.


My son bought me a Rossi 357 just before Taurus bought them out, to replace a ruger security six that was stolen by one of his friends. I have shot thousands of rounds with it and never had a problem. The security six was returned to me, but I still shoot the rossi at competitions


----------

